# Finished!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and ready to be given to my friend. My machine quilting needs work but overall I'm happy with the quilt. And I don't think he will pay any attention to a few mess ups.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Ginnie,
that turned out beautiful and he will be so pleased to have it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The quilt stitching is just beautiful. It is so impressive.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Very BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! So pretty. I love it. Great job!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful! I LOVE the colors and pattern! Great job, Ginnie!!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks great! The colors are beautiful (& manly) and I am sure he is going to love it.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice and beautiful colors.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm sure your friend will enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very pretty and I like your choice of colors. May I ask how long it took you to make this?


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

It's beautiful. Good Job!:clap::clap:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Stef said:


> Very pretty and I like your choice of colors. May I ask how long it took you to make this?


This one was quick for me! about 3 weeks I think. I pieced the top in a week and then got busy and quilted it a week later. Took me 3 nights to do the horses and horsehoes.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I love, love, _love_ quilts with all those half-square triangles.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Lovely!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

So handsome! Yourdid a great job on the horse, I knew you could do it 
Heidi 
PS if he doesn't want it I'll give it a good home ;-)


----------



## nanavicky (Apr 8, 2012)

beautiful! Love your border treatment.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it...you did a great job!!

Marsha


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow! That is beautiful! Great job! I'm getting inspired.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is so pretty, and visually impressive.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Another WOW! from me. The colours are impressive. And your horse is great -- I bet that was a bit of a learning curve!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I love your color choices and the embroidery! Just lovely, well done!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so beautiful! I absolutely love the horses you have embroidered on the blocks!!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

very beautiful. You did a wonderful job


----------

